# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  حسابداری یا مدیریت بازرگانی؟

## Pedro88

باسلام خسته نباشید من بین اولویت اول موندم که حسابداری بزنم یا مدیریت بازرگانی درواقع میخوام رشته بخونم که به اقتصاد و ارز توجه داشته باشه و دروس کاربردی تو بازار داشتخ باشخ و هم اینکه بازار کار خوبی داشته باشه و بشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد کم ممنون میشوم جواب بدید

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pedro88


باسلام خسته نباشید من بین اولویت اول موندم که حسابداری بزنم یا مدیریت بازرگانی درواقع میخوام رشته بخونم که به اقتصاد و ارز توجه داشته باشه و دروس کاربردی تو بازار داشتخ باشخ و هم اینکه بازار کار خوبی داشته باشه و بشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد کم ممنون میشوم جواب بدید


والا این دوتا رشته بازار کارش خوب نیست برای مهاجرتم هردوش سخته ولی مدیریت بازرگانی به نظرم بهتره*

----------


## _Nyusha_

> باسلام خسته نباشید من بین اولویت اول موندم که حسابداری بزنم یا مدیریت بازرگانی درواقع میخوام رشته بخونم که به اقتصاد و ارز توجه داشته باشه و دروس کاربردی تو بازار داشتخ باشخ و هم اینکه بازار کار خوبی داشته باشه و بشه باهاش مهاجرت کرد کم ممنون میشوم جواب بدید


مدیریت بازرگانی بهتره

----------


## Django

مدیر بازرگانی پرستیژ بهتری داره . ضمن اینکه دروسشون خیلی نزدیکه و اگر بازرگانی بخونی با یکی دوتا کتاب اضافه میتونی حسابدار خوبی باشی.

----------


## Pedro88

کسی دیگه نظری نداره

----------


## Pedro88

UP

----------


## roxsana

up

----------


## _Joseph_

شک نکن حسابداری 
بازار کار هم خیلی زیاد داره اتفاقا بر عکس گفته دوستان ولی باید به کم قانع باشی /

----------


## meva

> *
> 
> والا این دوتا رشته بازار کارش خوب نیست برای مهاجرتم هردوش سخته ولی مدیریت بازرگانی به نظرم بهتره*


*دقیقا رو چه حسابی میگی حسابداری بازار کار نداره؟!* :Yahoo (35):

----------


## meva

دوست عزیز من تجربیات خودم رو به عنوان فردی به شما میگم که خودم این کاره هستم! ببین دوست عزیز، من در مورد  رشته مدیریت بازرگانی اطلاعاتی ندارم پس نظری نمیدم ولی در مورد رشته حسابداری اینو بهت بگم که اگر دانشگاه خوب قبول میشی برو این رشته قطعا اینده خوبی خواهی داشت که این موضوع  برمیگردده به دانشگاه خوب(دقت کن) و پشتکار خودتون و علاقه ای که به این رشته میتونید داشته باشید.بازار کار این رشته در تهران عالی هست(البته نه برا همه ولی وقتی مدرکت رو از جای خوب بگیری داستان فرق داره).حداقل شما در تهران به عنوان یک حسابرس میتونید شاغل بشید(الته حقوق انچنانی بهتون نمیدن و چند سالی تقریبا 3 سال سختی دارید) و در نهایت با توجه به پیشرفت خودتون حتی میتونید به عنوان مدیر مالی در شرکتهای خیلی خوب به کارتون ادامه بدید.

----------


## Ester

حسابداری بهتره. تو همه ی آزمونای استخدامی میخوان این رشته ر‌و معمولا

----------


## Shah1n

> *دقیقا رو چه حسابی میگی حسابداری بازار کار نداره؟!*


تاریخی که اون حرفو زدم یه نگاه بندازی بد نیست
سال 98 بوده الان داری ریپلای میکنی؟؟؟؟؟!
در ضمن فکر کنم اونموقع استارتر تاپیک رو میشناختم الان یادم نیست فک کنم میخواست دانشگاه آزاد بره بعد شما میای بهش دانشگاه تهرانو پیشنهاد میدی؟
این دیگه خیلی سم بود

----------

